# Anderson, Indiana bike auction



## sloar (Apr 16, 2015)

gonna be huge, april 18th and 19th


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2342058&category=0&zip=&kwd=    V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 16, 2015)

Something there for everyone.


----------

